# Work in progress



## mygrain (Jan 22, 2005)

This is a digital painting im working on...It still has a real long way to go but I thought Id like to get some insite before contuning the journey. I spent about an hour on it and got a bit frustrated so I stopped. It looks real dark on my monitor at work which is going blind but looked just fine on my mac at home so if ya can't see it, sorry. BTW it's a real dark piece to begin with.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 22, 2005)

tis very dark here too. looks kinda like a face. spooky.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm liking it so far. I like the colours you've used, and the darkness adds something to the shapes you can see coming out of it. Nice work!


----------



## mygrain (Jan 22, 2005)

Yep...Vonn it is a figure emerging from the goo. 

Thanks Mad M.... madam...    sorry Ive been at work all day working on payroll for my staff. I'm a bit crispy around the edges right now.


----------



## terri (Jan 23, 2005)

I like the colors on the dark background, too.   Definitely going to be pretty, whatever it turns into.


----------

